Ask HN: Is USA testing enough people for Covid-19? - enlightenedone
======
iso1210
Yes.

There's between 50k and 500k people in the US with covid19. At this stage it's
fairly immaterial to give people tests that take 2 days to run.

If you have a temperature or a new cough, just assume you have it, and self
isolate, ideally asking people to report they are self isolating too.

They should be doing mass temperature scans to find people with high
temperatures at large events, subway stations, shopping malls, etc. Far easier
to test en-mass, and gives an indication.

